# NBA Parkett



## Pierro (17. April 2004)

Hallo...

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Textur die dem Parkettboden in der NBA (Basketballfeld) am nähsten kommt.

Leider habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. Weiss hier jemand wo ich sowas bekomme, wie ich selber machen kann, oder hat jemand von euch so eine Textur?

Gruss Pierro


----------



## otherside (17. April 2004)

hallo.

such dir doch einfach ne schön glänzende holz-textur und birne mittelkreis usw, selber machen.

mfg


----------

